# Nurgle glorious Nurgle



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey all, i'm looking to make a nurgle themed WoC list to use in a campaign, i'm currently playing empire in the one running at the minute so it gives me time to build and paint another force ready for the next one :grin:

I have chosen nurgle cos i love the models and the theme and really wanna stick to a nice themed army. But i don't know the best way to go about this with WoC.

I'm looking to build a nice big bunker of nurgle warriors with a sorceror and a chaos lord in, the lord takes challenges and hopefully survives and kills whilst the sorceror sits there rotting everything ^^ but i'm unsure on what options to take to make this happen.

what do i equip the warriors with? shield, hw and MoN??
what do i equip the lord with to survive nearly anything??
and whats best to kit out the wizard with??

Cheers in advance for any help you guys can give
Mels


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I run my Nurgle Warriors with Halberd and Shield: this gives them a good save against range/magic attacks (which take expensive models for no benefit) while getting into melee and a punchy attack while in melee; their saves are lower in combat than sword and board, but chaos armour is usually good enough to keep most of them alive.

A musician and standard bearer are always useful; especially as you will usually be outnumbered so any CR not form ranks is good.

With a character in your unit I would take a unit champion to give you more choice of who fights challenges; whilst a killy Lord will win against a cheap unit champion the overkill will cap out and the many attacks are sometimes better killing rank-and-file.

My first pick for a sorcerer is Infernal Puppet to shape Miscasts: your wizard is more likely to live, even with more dice per spell; their wizard either faces bad miscasts or uses fewer dice increasing dispel/failure to cast chances.


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on halberds/shields i think i will use it as i'm planning on having my lord guy in a big unit of warriors as a anchor point in my army. My opponent has a big thing for charging my lord/general wherever he is hiding and challenging him all the time so i want to make it as hard for him to achieve this goal as possible.

As for my lord i have been looking at the various books required and am leaning towards something like this for my lord. being able to dish out the hurt but survive nearly anything thrown at him by the enemy.

chaos lord - Mon, dragonhelm, enchanted shield, dawn stone, word of agony and giant blade.

This will give him the bonuses from MoN. a 1+ armour save (i think i worked that out correctly) a re-roll on failed armour saves, the ability to cause D6 S4 hits on a model in Base contact and +3 to strength as i have enough WS, A and I to go against his characters but their saves are annoying (1+)

This may not be the best of the best with regards to characters but i think he can withstand a hell of a beating as befits nurgle and when he hits he hits hard so i like it. although i am open to changes as always.

Also i found out i'm getting the FW rot beast guy for my birthday next week so i'm gonna be figuring out a character for him to represent as i wont be using him as the named char he is most likely

Cheers
Mels


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

I like the sound of that lord. What are the points exactly? Also, you can take more than 1 weapon on WoC!? That is such a boon.


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

too bad its illegal. You have two magic armour choices.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

You cannnot have both an enchanted shield and dragonhelm on the same character as only one piece of magic armour is allowed. 

Nurgle is one of the least points efficiency marks after Tzeentch and Khorne for characters and units but, if the rumors are true, that may change when the new book comes out in October most likely. Nurgle is best when facing a lot of BS shooting (hellblaster volley gun, repeater crossbows, crossbows, archers, blowpipes, slings, javelins, throwing weapons, and leadbelchers) and when the WS levles of the opposing units you are likely to face are either +1 greater than you units or when your WS is sufficiently greater than their units that lowering their WS by 1 causes them to suffer an effective -1 penalty to hit (for example, you WS 5 units against a WS 3 unit with MoN will cause the WS 3 unit to hit on 5+ instead of 4+). Otherwise, Nurgle can often be worthless. Note that it does not lower the WS of the opposing model when a Nurgle model is targetting the opposing model, so it can only potentially lower the possiblity of being hit but cannot improve your ability to hit in close combat with a Nurgle model. It is also best if you want to play Festus and the festering banner. 

With nurgle, the banner of rage for unbreakable frenzy one unit and festering banner for another are good choices.


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

olderplayer said:


> You cannnot have both an enchanted shield and dragonhelm on the same character as only one piece of magic armour is allowed.
> 
> Nurgle is one of the least points efficiency marks after Tzeentch and Khorne for characters and units but, if the rumors are true, that may change when the new book comes out in October most likely. Nurgle is best when facing a lot of BS shooting (hellblaster volley gun, repeater crossbows, crossbows, archers, blowpipes, slings, javelins, throwing weapons, and leadbelchers) and when the WS levles of the opposing units you are likely to face are either +1 greater than you units or when your WS is sufficiently greater than their units that lowering their WS by 1 causes them to suffer an effective -1 penalty to hit (for example, you WS 5 units against a WS 3 unit with MoN will cause the WS 3 unit to hit on 5+ instead of 4+). Otherwise, Nurgle can often be worthless. Note that it does not lower the WS of the opposing model when a Nurgle model is targetting the opposing model, so it can only potentially lower the possiblity of being hit but cannot improve your ability to hit in close combat with a Nurgle model. It is also best if you want to play Festus and the festering banner.
> 
> With nurgle, the banner of rage for unbreakable frenzy one unit and festering banner for another are good choices.


Thankyou for the clear up on the dragonhelm, enchanted shield thing i read the book saying "a model can only have one suit of armour and one shield" and assumed it meant i could have one of each but not say two pieces of armour or two different shields, my bad but i will correct that one.

with regards to the MoN i know it isn't necessarily the best way to go with WoC but i want a decent themed army so i kind of went with it despite the points drain, the army will be fun to play if nothing else and i'm not wanting to be competitive with it really, this shall be my fun army ^.^

Cheers
Mels


----------

